# Screen doesn't wake up on Asus GL522VW



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi

i recently bought a new Asus laptop and having the following issue:

I set the screen to turn off after 1 min of inactivity, but it doesn't wake up after hitting any button or using trackpad and i can only hold the power button and do a restart.. Very frustrating.

The laptop isn't fully asleep because i can here the fan working.
How do i change this so the keyboard stays funcional to wake up the screen?

Thanks in advance!


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8090 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 121327 MB, Free - 57315 MB; D: Total - 953867 MB, Free - 953540 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., GL552VW
Antivirus: Norton Security, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

I noticed this also happens manually.. when i press fn + f7 to turn off the screen, after this i cannot do anything but restart the laptop by holding the on/off button. 

Any ideas on this please?

thank you


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, i updated the atk driver and it seems to work now. i feel stupid now


----------



## Wimalaya (Dec 22, 2011)

It does work when plugged in. But still same problem when running on battery..


----------

